# Crown bicycle



## goldz56 (Jul 15, 2009)

Does anyone have any info about Crown bikes made in Laporte, Indiana


----------



## willardm (Jul 16, 2009)

*Crown cycles*

Try contacting Richard Peglow at crowncycles@att.net.  He is likely the most authoritative collectors for Crown cycles.


----------



## goldz56 (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks for the reply, i have talked him on the phone, he for sure has a lot of info.  thought maybe i might get some other info on the bike. Bob


----------

